# Linksys Router WRT110 No Internet Access



## DSatterwhite (Jul 12, 2011)

I bought this router last year (out of warranty) and it has worked great... until 3 days ago. I came home and noticed my laptop (Dell Inspiron 1525) only had "local access only" in the network center. "Local only" both in a wired and wireless connection. 

I then unplugged my modem, my router, and restarted my computer. I turned everything back on and still nothing. I also checked for wires and the other simple stuff like that. The internet connection works normally when I plug Ethernet cable directly into my computer and bypass the router (what I'm doing now).

My iPhone will connect to the router as well... just with no internet connection

So I began to search the forums... including this one to find a solution and none of them have worked so far. Please help!! 

If you need any information to answer the question just let me know


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello,

Can you plug a computer directly to the router and show us the result for ipconfig /all?

*To do the command first open up command prompt. Start Menu>type cmd 

*To copy the result, right click and select Mark, highlight the result and hit enter on your keyboard to copy.


Also test to make sure you can connect to the router, open up a web browser and type the ip address that shows up as "Default Gateway". For linksys it's normally http://192.168.1.1/


----------



## DSatterwhite (Jul 12, 2011)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dain-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : launchmodem.com

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : launchmodem.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-21-9B-D3-79-1E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c444:5aee:d571:739%20(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, July 02, 2011 11:23:34 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, July 03, 2011 11:23:37 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 335683995
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-E5-B5-29-00-21-9B-D3-79-1E

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
192.168.1.254
192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : launchmodem.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Not sure why you have 192.168.1.254 as DNS

Do you have a DNS server on your network?

Also the output of MAC Bridge Miniport, seem like you have bridged some interfaces together there.

Please take a look at this Using Google Public DNS

Test your network to see why the problem is at
Do ping 192.168.1.1
Then 
Do ping 8.8.8.8
Then
Do ping google.com


----------



## DSatterwhite (Jul 12, 2011)

No DNS server on my network. What should my DNS be?

About the network bridge, that is probably from the adhoc network I made for wireless internet with my cell phone. Do I need to disable that connection for different info?

When connected to router...

C:\Users\Dain>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\Dain>ping 8.8.8.8

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.1.1: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),

C:\Users\Dain>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again.

When connected directly to modem (with internet connection)...



C:\Users\Dain>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.100: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.100: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.100: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.100: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Dain>ping 8.8.8.8

Pinging 8.8.8.8 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=51
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=51
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=58ms TTL=51
Reply from 8.8.8.8: bytes=32 time=59ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 8.8.8.8:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 58ms, Maximum = 59ms, Average = 58ms

C:\Users\Dain>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.67.106] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.67.106: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.67.106: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.67.106: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=51
Reply from 74.125.67.106: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 74.125.67.106:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 60ms, Maximum = 61ms, Average = 60ms


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

It looks like the packets aren't being routed, definitely an issue with the router. I would begin to reset it, should be a button on the router you can reset it to factory default.

You can get a lot of info on their site at Linksys by Cisco - WRT110 Support

There are user with your issue there also.
I don't know if upgrading the firmware will help but it's worth a try.


----------



## DSatterwhite (Jul 12, 2011)

I have already reset the router and updated the firmware. Unfortunately neither solved the problem... 

:4-dontkno


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Can you log into your router and verify its picking up the ISP info? It should be under the status page. If its not, your ISP might require you to input and password before it will connect correctly.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Did you setup the ISP configuration properly? Are you using Cable, DSL or what?


----------



## DSatterwhite (Jul 12, 2011)

lorjack: I can log into my router, what exactly am I looking for?

phou: I have DSL


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

You should have info under your status page about your internet connection. An IP address, DNS servers, etc.... If it is blank then it isn't communicating with the ISP.


----------

